# beetle turbo s joey mod ,intercooler project



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

well its geting warm i got my intercooler my new forge blowoff/rec valve and im puting a n2o intercooler cooler ring on . and right now im attempting to do a joey mod to the head lights . i am also doing the timing belt ,tenshioner, water pump,thermastat, ect, the normal 70kmi stuff 








http://s166.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


























































_Modified by stockcarboy at 8:41 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

heres a new part NX intercooler sprayer.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

while you're doing that, consider modifying the housings to install e46 HID projectors in there


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

what would i have to do to do that ?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

get e46 projectors. THen you'll have to modify the bracket holes to fit the projectors.
Then get a D2S kit


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

heres a new part NX intercooler sprayer.









2 days ago i painted the inside of the head lights but it rejected the paint so i had to wait untill yesterday and scrubed all the paint off . i started at 7pm and finished high ass hell at 3:30am (preps all) today i painted the parts again and they came out good now 7 days untill its cured







. I orderd the intercooler tubing the 10th and its coming from cali it will be here the middle of next week . pics tomorrow
stuff i needed to keep the project moving
















cars falling apart lol j/k
















old tiny intercooler








baking my 2nd head light so i can paint it tonight. 300 dagrees for 8 minits and it pulls right apart.








parts painted next to original


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Im so happy to see the water pump was broken !!!!!!! 
my car over heated and it said bad temp sensor i replaced the temp sensor and it still over heated so its a good thing it was only the water pump because next was fan module and thats $200


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## JayEuro910 (Nov 24, 2008)

pics of the final PRODUCT!


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

im hoping to be done for nj show & go pics i should have next weekend still alot more to do.


----------



## TheDrizzLe1763 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (stockcarboy)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (TheDrizzLe1763)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I think you overdid it with the black paint. Your high beams are probably now considered to be useless


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

yea probably but i dont care i dont use them much anyways


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (stockcarboy)*

X2 on overdoing it with the paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif For no high-beams.


----------



## stockcarboy (Sep 3, 2006)

done


----------



## Sawyers02 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (stockcarboy)*

Hello, I was just wondering how you ran the new intercooler and what turbo set up you have. I have a 2002 Turbo S and would love to do some more performance mods. Right now I have a forge diverter valve and Revo Technik Stage 1. My emails [email protected] Would greatly appreciate some pics or/and info.


----------



## STS.Drummer (Nov 12, 2011)

I know this thread is kinda old, but I would like some information regarding routing the Intercooler piping as well. [email protected]
Thanks!!


----------

